# I need to know if it's normal to pay in full 2 days before picking up puppy



## murieics (May 10, 2009)

I would say it is common. I paid a deposit for Jake upfront (while everything was being arranged), and then sent the remainder. They received the rest of my money about a week before Jake was shipped. 

My breeder is extremely reputable, but I was a little concerned as well. So, I sent both money orders certified mail (they required signatures), and I used post office money orders- the post office can then also track who deposited/cashed the money order. That way, if something went wrong, I had lots of proof that the money was sent (I've been taken advantage of by an unscrupulous person before).


----------



## BigDog (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you that does make me feel a little better about it.
I never thought about sending certified mail,good idea =)


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

and from a breeder point of view, if someone comes along with a cheque on the day they collect their pup, they walk away with a pup but who knows if they cheque will bounce or what! So I guess it's a trust issue on both accounts...


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Buying a puppy over the net would make me nervous, in general. Have you met these breeders in person? Or have you talked to people who have puppies from the breeder? Do you have proof of health testing and results? Who is the breeder exactly? Do they show or do any performance events with their poodles? Does your contract have a health guarantee?


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I agree with CM. I think i would be more concerend about the breeder then the shipping. Have you seen health test results? What information have you learned about the breeder and your dogs parents? The 2K you are worried about in shipping could be a drop in the bucket if your pet has health problems.


----------



## BigDog (Dec 14, 2010)

The breeder has decided to let me pay on delivery of pup by money order =)


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Not knowing them. I would not do it. 

There are breeder scams out there where people send their money orders or cashiers checks and they never receive pups. The deposit is one thing - with a receipt. 

But since she will allow payment on delivery now, you should not have to worry. Where did you get your pup from?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

BigDog, I mean no disrespect but I have checked other threads about your puppy and I have noticed that you have not once responded to our questions as to whether the dam and sire are tested. If they are not tested I highly suggest you find a new breeder. The fact that you are making this purchase over the internet is a red flag. The fact that you have not responded about health testing is a red flag. What do you actually know about the breeder? What do you actually know about the temperament of the puppy's parents? To be completely honest, it sounds as though you are choosing this puppy because of its looks. Reputable parti breeders are somewhat rare to begin with as they are not a recognized AKC color. Who is the breeder?

I promise it is not worth it to go through with the purchase if the parents have not been tested. I notice you mentioned in another thread that you want to do therapy work with the puppy. Not every poodle has the right personality or temperament for therapy. My Henry could never do therapy. Millie definitely could. Anyway, the temperament of the parents is incredibly important for you to know. 

I hope you consider what I have said! I promise I am only trying to help and prevent the heartbreak that others on this forum have experienced.


----------



## BigDog (Dec 14, 2010)

The only reason I have not given you the name of the breeder is because she sells doodles also and I figured you all would bash her irregardless if the parents have been tested or not.There has been some testing done but Im sure not everything that is what you all think is necessary.
As far as him being a therapy dog,if his personality is such that he wouldn't make a therapy dog fine he will still be my baby and we will see exactly what he is suited for.
Im not going to try to force him into something that he is not suited for .
Im sure you are just trying to help and I do appreciate it but I have already put a deposit down on him and I have been assured by the breeder that his parents are very well socialized and friendly with anyone.
I know Im taking a risk by not knowing the breeder personally but I have been in contact with her for a month now and she has been more than happy to talk with me and answer any questions that I have had.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

BigDog said:


> The only reason I have not given you the name of the breeder is because she sells doodles also and I figured you all would bash her irregardless if the parents have been tested or not.There has been some testing done but Im sure not everything that is what you all think is necessary.
> As far as him being a therapy dog,if his personality is such that he wouldn't make a therapy dog fine he will still be my baby and we will see exactly what he is suited for.
> Im not going to try to force him into something that he is not suited for .
> Im sure you are just trying to help and I do appreciate it but I have already put a deposit down on him and I have been assured by the breeder that his parents are very well socialized and friendly with anyone.
> I know Im taking a risk by not knowing the breeder personally but I have been in contact with her for a month now and she has been more than happy to talk with me and answer any questions that I have had.


If she sells doodles she is not reputable. I would not go through with the purchase, personally. Just because someone is nice unfortunately does not make them a good breeder. Many breeders are "nice" but have very poor breeding practices. 

What has this breeder done to prove her stock is worthy of being bred in the first place? What makes this breeder better than any other breeder? What specific tests does she do? Have you searched the sire and dam on the poodle health registry? http://www.poodlehealthregistry.org/

You are part of a wonderful forum full of people to give you information on what makes a breeder reputable.


----------



## BigDog (Dec 14, 2010)

Coc Millie
I sent you a PM


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I know its hard after you have put a non refundable deposit down. Kind of no turning back BUT there is still a good chance you could get a perfectly healthy puppy. That's what you have to hope for. 

You like many including many on this forum have learned after the fact that research is so important. 

Now you know in the future do not support ANY breeders that do not provide the history of their line through testing or that breeds DOODLES. :2in1:

I truly hope it works out for you and your puppy.


----------



## murieics (May 10, 2009)

If you want a parti poodle, there are breeders out there who sell them who test. I am extremely conflicted about intentionally breeding dogs whose color is considered a disqualifying fault, but if that is the color you have your heart set on, you can find a part breeder that tests, at least.

I feel the need to comment on the nice part. In my experience, con artists can be some of the nicest people you will ever meet. Charming and charismatic and seemingly trustworthy. I'm not saying that this woman is necessarily out to con you- I have no idea who she is. I'm just saying that that has been my experience.

When I first got back into riding, after several years, my first trainer was such a person. She managed to steal quite a bit of money from me, in addition to selling me a lame, unsuitable horse. My relationship with this woman lasted for almost a year, during which time she took total advantage of me, my generosity, and my naievity. I did eventually sue her, and get some of my money back (I say some because she skipped town, and when the sherriff went to seize her property to fulfill the judgement, it turns out that, having been there before, she claimed that everything she owned belonged to her grown daughter). I learned my lesson. I also learned that she had done the same/similar things to others in the area, who had decided that their claims weren't worth pursuing or who had no proof that she owed them anything. She could be very charming, and she had a great "woe is me" story about all of the bad things that have happened to her/her family (knowing what I know now, all I can say is: karma).

Anyway, depending on your deposit, I would do one of three things: one, request that she do the health testing you want (she probably won't), two, ask for a health guarantee stating that she will give you a full refund in the case that a genetic health disorder crops up (there are some breeders who do this- Nickel's Aery comes to mind), or three, find a parti breeder who tests.

If you do decide you want to stick with this breeder/puppy, my only other suggestion would be to consider getting health insurance. I have pet plan, and I'm pretty sure that they cover genetic disorders (except hip dysplasia), as long as you are covered before you find out about the disorder, and as long as your coverage doesn't lapse.

Good luck, whichever way you decide to go!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Paying upfront is regular procedure when puppy needs to be shipped.

BUT, why are you paying $800 for delivery ? If puppy was shipped by plane it would cost $300 the most , crate and vet. certificate included :noidea:

Hope all goes well :clover::clover::clover:


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, there are breeders who give full refund (and do not require you to return the dog that you have become so attached to) in case a genetic disease crops up.

Can't agree with murieics more: Get health insurance for your non-tested puppy before s/he comes home. Petplan is one of the few that covers genetic diseases. Start the policy coverage the day before s/he arrives home. That way, nothing would be considered a pre-existing condition.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> Can't agree with murieics more: Get health insurance for your non-tested puppy before s/he comes home. Petplan is one of the few that covers genetic diseases. Start the policy coverage the day before s/he arrives home. That way, nothing would be considered a pre-existing condition.


THAT is a really great idea. Would that work with a rescue dog or would it have to be a puppy?


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

WonderPup said:


> THAT is a really great idea. Would that work with a rescue dog or would it have to be a puppy?


When you first insure your dog/cat, Petplan (or other insurance companies) would ask for the medical record of the animal from the past 1 year (some companies ask for 2). If it's a puppy/kitten, of course, there's no medical record that would go that far in the past. And if it's not a puppy, and you knowingly hide part of the record (e.g. only send in records from one of the vets), then it's insurance fraud. FYI, when they have doubt, they do call up every single vet in your area to find out about your animal. Vets may not release the medical record in details but by confirming there's such a patient would prove that you have not been honest.

If it's a rescue dog, again, you will have to provide all the records that you have obtained from the rescue. If there's no written record indicating that there's a pre-existing condition, the insurance company cannot assume there is one. Of course, the insurance company may contact the vet used by the rescue organization to obtain a written record of the initial checkup.

This is something I have learned from my past experiences and a friend who used to work for one of the pet insurance companies. She said they could easily call up animal clinics and identify themselves as breeders/groomers and the receptionists would casually give out the information that they need.

p.s. This friend of mine doesn't work for Petplan. She used to work for another pet insurance company that she strongly recommended against.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

*Schnauzepoodle* - do you mind telling me how much is a premium for a puppy insurance ???

THANKS !!!!!:act-up:


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

BigDog, I would be concerned with not only wanting payment upfront but also the lack of testing and 2000.00 dollars for a parti pup is way a bit high I would think, considering the health and inbreeding mess they are in......JMO I hope it works out for you.

BTW there where free parti poodle pups in St. Louis adds this past weekend.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

wishpoo said:


> *Schnauzepoodle* - do you mind telling me how much is a premium for a puppy insurance ???
> 
> THANKS !!!!!:act-up:


Nickel is now on the Bronze plan - $100 deductible 0% co-pay and the premium is around $400. It covers holistic vet visits and emergency services as well. You can choose your own vets. It covers medications too. It does NOT cover vaccines, preventatives nor dental routine care though. But it covers other dental needs, like the extraction of a tooth, for example. 

As Nickel gets older, I will consider switching him up to the Silver plan but now the Bronze works for us.

I'm very happy with their service so far. I fax in the form and receipt and I receive the check in the mail in less than 10 business days.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks so much for you fast reply :rose::rose::rose: :act-up:

It is really niiiceeee that it covers holistic vet also : )))) !!!!! Wow !

Is it $400 per month , or quarterly ? :act-up:


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

wishpoo said:


> Thanks so much for you fast reply :rose::rose::rose: :act-up:
> 
> It is really niiiceeee that it covers holistic vet also : )))) !!!!! Wow !
> 
> Is it $400 per month , or quarterly ? :act-up:


Per year  And the deductible is per incident. For example, Nickel went to see his regular vet 3 times and his holistic vet 2 times for his skin allergy. All these visits require only $100 deductible (because it's the same incident). So the first bill from his regular vet was $120, so the deductible was $100 and I got $20 back. And starting from the 2nd visit on this same skin allergy problem, I didn't have to pay any deductible and the checks I have received cover the whole invoice (2nd, 3rd visits at regular vet and the 1st and 2nd visits at the holistic vet). But you will need to tell your vet(s) to make it SUPER clear on the claim forms as well as the medical records that it's the same incident/illness/accident and that those are all follow-up visits.


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Schnauzerpoodle, is the insurance effective as soon as you pay online or do you have to wait so many days?


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Gorky said:


> Schnauzerpoodle, is the insurance effective as soon as you pay online or do you have to wait so many days?



There is a 14-day waiting period after the effective date of the policy for illness but there's no waiting period for accident. I remember I got the insurance policy ready for Nickel before he came home. I set the policy effective date a few days before the breeder took Nickel to his vet for the health certificate (for the fight). My reason behind this was: In case something came up at that pre-flight vet visit, those conditions wouldn't be considered to be pre-existing ones.

The lesson I have learned from my late schnauzer is apparently very painful. Painful lesson learned from Yonkie. Better life for Nickel.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

WOW !!!! :act-up::adore::act-up:

Schnauzerpoodle - that sounds FANTASTIC !!!!! Thanks soooo much for sharing this info with us !!!! :hello:

I would definitely do what you did !!!!:beauty:


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

wishpoo - are you any closer to your spoo?

The insurance is a good idea.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

wishpoo said:


> WOW !!!! :act-up::adore::act-up:
> 
> Schnauzerpoodle - that sounds FANTASTIC !!!!! Thanks soooo much for sharing this info with us !!!! :hello:
> 
> I would definitely do what you did !!!!:beauty:



But bear in mind that the above mentioned applies to the current PetPlan insurance policy. If you decided not to go with PetPlan, make sure you read the policy very carefully and ask a lot of questions.

But if you have other questions about PetPlan, let me know and I'll try to share with you what I know here.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

> wishpoo - are you any closer to your spoo?


Mehhh LOL, I was very close so many times that it is pointless even to "mention it" any more :crazy: I was always advised to "steer clear" *sigh, it was either "over-vaccination" , or improper worming protocol, or "something" in the line, or $2,500 fee (which I can not afford) , or it was BYB, than I got sick in October and am just now at the point that I am recovering... anyhow :dazed:... In hope this year will be THE year :act-up:. They say that Feb. 14th it is Chinese New Year : ))) - it is beginning of Year of the Rabbit LOL, the year I was born :baby:, so maybe it will be spoo lucky for me :clover::marchmellow::clover:

Keep your fingers crossed :act-up:



> But if you have other questions about PetPlan, let me know and I'll try to share with you what I know here.


Schnauzerpoodle - you are a doll :flowers:, what can I say : )))) !!!!!

THANKS !!!!!! :love2:


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

FYI, Chinese New Year falls on Feb 3 this year. Yes, it's Year of the Rabbit.

If you decided to get PetPlan, I can refer you and they will give me a $25 gift certificate.  I have no intention to take advantage of that. I will mail it back to you as the start-up fund of your new pup.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Wishpoo - have I ever told you how much I look forward to your posts on this forum? Your use of smileys is supreme.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Schnauzerpoodle LOL, oh you seee : ) !!!!! I could have missed celebration  Thanks for telling me !!!!! :act-up:

I will definitely let you know when I get close to getting a pup :act-up: !!!! You are really such a wonderful lady :angel:, I am honestly touched !!!! : ))) THANKS !!!!!

ChocolateMillie - LOL, aaaaawwweee , thank youuuu :hippie: !!!!! I am a "smiley junky" :canabis::bird: *tehe  , maybe because I am very animated when I talk "in real life", ha ha, and because nobody here can see "my faces" and "my hands" LMAO, I need to convey my "liveliness" with "pictures", he he !!! 

I am *really* glad to hear that it makes you smile and thanks for telling me that :love2::beauty:


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

@WP. I LOVE how you use smileys too. And yeah, I have referred another PF member and we are waiting for the gift certificate to come in. Twenty-five dollars is not a lot but I think it's good enough for the paper towel and enzyme cleaner that a new pup needs


----------

